# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Pllakat e gjetura ne Vlore

## ajzberg

Pershendetje ,ne diten e fundit te ketij viti po sjell kopjet e shkrimeve te pllakave te gurit gjetur nga prGezim Uruci ne nje mal te Vlores.
Pllakat jane ne permasa 70me50cm dhe jane ne muzeun e Vlores.

----------


## ajzberg

keto jane shkrime dhe figura te tjera.......

----------


## ajzberg

Ketu po sjell perseri nga prf Gezim Uruci flamurin e bogut [Dukagjinit] reth 650vjecar si dhe tatuazhe te mbledhura po nga ai

----------


## javan

Breza te bardhe e te kalter (azzuro). Dale se keto dy ngjyra ja kemi bere hallal grekut, apo jo? Po do ti qe edhe ata nuk dine se nga vjen. Gallata me e madhe eshte se thone se vjen nga ngjyra qe qiellit kur e pa njeri ne mengjes. Bavarezet thone qe ngjyra eshte pike per pike e flamurit te tyre dhe greket e moren nga mbreti Otto.

Sigurisht edhe tema e flamurit grek eshte shlyer pa lene gjurme, nga se po "perdhoste "simbolet" e shtetit grek.

----------


## D@mian

> Bavarezet thone qe ngjyra eshte pike per pike e flamurit te tyre dhe greket e moren nga mbreti Otto.


Kjo eshte e sakte.

----------


## D@mian

Duket si shkrim (rrethor, i ngjashem me Pllaken e Phaestos), apo jo?! (gjithmone, nese eshte autentike)

----------


## ajzberg

Jane te gjitha te gjetura ne Shqiperi ,te gjitha jane te dekumentuara dhe se shpejti do te dale libri i prf Gezim Urucit qe tregon dhe vendin ku jane gjetur.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Bavarezet thone qe ngjyra eshte pike per pike e flamurit te tyre dhe greket e moren nga mbreti Otto.





> Kjo eshte e sakte.


E sakte qe e thone bavarezet kete, apo e sakte qe e kopjuan "greket" nga bavarezet ?

----------


## ajzberg

> Breza te bardhe e te kalter (azzuro). Dale se keto dy ngjyra ja kemi bere hallal grekut, apo jo? Po do ti qe edhe ata nuk dine se nga vjen. Gallata me e madhe eshte se thone se vjen nga ngjyra qe qiellit kur e pa njeri ne mengjes. Bavarezet thone qe ngjyra eshte pike per pike e flamurit te tyre dhe greket e moren nga mbreti Otto.
> 
> Sigurisht edhe tema e flamurit grek eshte shlyer pa lene gjurme, nga se po "perdhoste "simbolet" e shtetit grek.


Ke grate came mbizoteronte veshja e kalter e ke burrat e bardha.

----------


## D@mian

> E sakte qe e thone bavarezet kete, apo e sakte qe e kopjuan "greket" nga bavarezet ?


E sakte qe ngjyrat e flamurit te Mbreterise se sapoformuar te Greqise u huazuan nga flamuri Bavarez, per arsye te prejardhjes Bavareze te Mbretit Otto (ne greqisht _Othonas_).

----------


## baaroar

> E sakte qe ngjyrat e flamurit te Mbreterise se sapoformuar te Greqise u huazuan nga flamuri Bavarez, per arsye te prejardhjes Bavareze te Mbretit Otto (ne greqisht _Othonas_).


Nuk e di nese mbreti Oto ishte burre i mire apo i keq, por veshur me kostum arberor/arvanitas _firmato_ duket shume fisnik.
Fotoja ka pershkrimin: Oto kthyer ne Bavari dy vjet perpara vdekjes.
Sic duket e ka patur me shume qef kete kostum.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bizantin

> Sic duket e ka patur me shume qef kete kostum.


Nuk e hoqi gjer sa vdiq. Edhe e shoqja e tij Amalia.




> E sakte qe ngjyrat e flamurit te Mbreterise se sapoformuar te Greqise u huazuan nga flamuri Bavarez, per arsye te prejardhjes Bavareze te Mbretit Otto (ne greqisht Othonas).


Në fakt debati për prejardhjen e ngyrave të flamurit grek nuk është i mbylluar ende. Gjithsesi nuk mund të ketë qënë nga flamuri bavarez sepse para vendosjes së monarkisë, gjatë perjudhës së revolucionit ishin përdorur flamuj me ato ngjyra e simbole.

Mendimi im është se flamuri grek e ka prejardhjen nga flamuri detar perandorak rus. Është debat tjetër ky.

----------


## D@mian

> Nuk e hoqi gjer sa vdiq. Edhe e shoqja e tij Amalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Në fakt debati për prejardhjen e ngyrave të flamurit grek nuk është i mbylluar ende. Gjithsesi nuk mund të ketë qënë nga flamuri bavarez sepse para vendosjes së monarkisë, gjatë perjudhës së revolucionit ishin përdorur flamuj me ato ngjyra e simbole.
> 
> Mendimi im është se flamuri grek e ka prejardhjen nga flamuri detar perandorak rus. Është debat tjetër ky.


Ndoshta, Bizantin. Por besoj se Otto duhet te kete luajtur nje rol per perzgjedhjen perfundimtare te ketij flamuri, nga koleksioni i simboleve qe ekzistonin ...
Me vjen cudi si nuk u zgjodh dykrenorja e Bizantit....shyqyr qe na ngeli neve.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

S'kishte si te zgjidhej Dykrenarja Arberore...
 "e bizantit",  pasi flamuri Bizantin eshte *Yll dhe Hene* dhe ai tash e gjithe diten zbukuron flamujt e popujve jevg aziato-afrikane.

----------


## baaroar

Ajzberg, na fal se dolem ca nga tema.
Mire qe keto pllakat e gjetura ne Vlore qenkan interesante por cfare thuhet per vjetresine e tyre?
Pastaj me e rendesishmja, cfare eshte paraqitur ne to? Keni ndonje mendim ?

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> Pershendetje ,ne diten e fundit te ketij viti po sjell kopjet e shkrimeve te pllakave te gurit gjetur nga prGezim Uruci ne nje mal te Vlores.
> Pllakat jane ne permasa 70me50cm dhe jane ne muzeun e Vlores.


pllakat duhet te jene te koheve te ndryeshme,pasi aty vrejm simbole te 2000 p e s si edhe simbole te pas 700 p e s si rasti i ketueshem

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> keto jane shkrime dhe figura te tjera.......


ndersa dy figurat e fundit ketu flasin fare qarte per mbishkrim te para 2000 p e s- 1700 p e s

ajzberg 

suksese edhe per kete goditje ne shenje.

----------


## Endless

Po nese keto pllaka jane kaq te lashta,c'ne ne flamurin e mesiperm ndodhet kryqi i thyer( simboli i ushtrise se Hitlerit) ? Nese dikush mund te shpjegoj?

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> Po nese keto pllaka jane kaq te lashta,c'ne ne flamurin e mesiperm ndodhet kryqi i thyer( simboli i ushtrise se Hitlerit) ? Nese dikush mund te shpjegoj?


une nuk munde tju flas me saktesi per kete por me sa kam degjuar ky kryq eshte mbajtur gjithmon nga superfuqit botrore --sote e ruan  NATO  me nje forem tjeter----

u bazova ne figurat edhe dhashe mendimin time----per me shume hidhi nje sy alfabeteve te vjetra qe jane botuar nga ky forum ne tema te tjera sepse aty do kuptosh bazimin time

aty ku ajzberg boton tre mbishkrime vrej mbishkrimin e trete -keto simbole gjenden rendom ne Festos te Kretes---mbi 2 mijvjete p e s

----------


## gjergani

> Po nese keto pllaka jane kaq te lashta,c'ne ne flamurin e mesiperm ndodhet kryqi i thyer( simboli i ushtrise se Hitlerit) ? Nese dikush mund te shpjegoj?


Te gjitha keto simbole qe Aisbergu ka postuar jane origjinale,vetem me nje ndryshim qe dy te parat jane te gedhendura ne faqe te malit kurse 4 te tjerat jane ne pllaka guri ne permasat qe thuhet.Sa per kryqin asnjehere nuk ka qene i HIDLERIT keshtu e ka mbiemrin origjinal nipi i ROTHSHILDEVE nga babai, por eshte nje algoritem qe shpreh nje shprehje te vecante.I gjith ai mbishkrim ose piktograma eshte nje algoritem simbolik, sipas disa studjuesve gjerman ky quhet shkrimi MESAP dhe eshte interesant qe zhduket rreth 3500-4000 vjet p.k ne menyre te pa pritur intrresant eshte dhe fakti qe vendi ku ndodhet quhet MESAPLIK. Gjermanet e moren kete simbol ngo nje vazo ILIRE zbuluar ne nje tume midis Austrise dhe Zvicres ne mos gaboj ne 1936 dhe e vendosen si simbol te tyre duke vazhduar rugen e BISMARKUT qe per te zhdukur te verteten mbi paresine e gjuhes tone e tjera perdori termin (Shqiperia nocjon gjografik).Njekoheshisht qe eshte ai njeriu qe ariti te nderroje  emrin e gadishullit nga ILIRIK ne BALLKANIK duke i njgjitur si mballome nje emer malesh ne Bullgari.Per flamurin mund tu them qe peshon mbi 50kg dhe eshte trasheguar brez pas brezi nga bajraktaret e BOGES (gjendet akoma sot ne shqiperi)

----------

